# Doing Business in Australia



## connaust

Doing Business in Australia - Business and Investment Information for Australia and States

News and related article links about Australian business, economy and finance.

Following are information sources about doing business in Australia including business culture, investment, import, export, company start up, permits, legal, finance, tax and related.


----------



## Ali.javdani

*Need to know*



sunnyadam said:


> Guys it really works
> Universal trustees is one of the best investment company in australia.
> Lots of investors have invested their money in this investment company.
> Universal trustees is investing money in buildings, timber, logistics, retails, foods & restaurants and government sectors.


Hi,
I want to know more !
Please let me know about it .
Thanks


----------



## abuzzcouriers

*Business For Sale Queensland - Abuzz Couriers*

Make an Enquiry

M: 0417 772 811


----------



## rodsmith

*introduction*

Hello everyone, I am new here.


----------



## Anastatius

Hello All,

I am an expatriate whom had been working in Indonesia from middle to senior management positions for the last nine (9) years in the mining industry.

Married to an Indonesian in 2014, we plan on moving to Melbourne by 2018. In lieu to this, I am looking at business opportunities I can take with me to Australia, exploiting my years of experience and network in Indonesia.

Any ideas ?


----------

